# Onkyo TXNR-807 Upscaling to 1080P problem



## jyllana24 (Nov 19, 2009)

hi guys,

I am new to this site and I'm in need of your help regarding with my 807 upscaling. Everytime I use the 1080P I am getting white spots on my Pioneer Kuro. Btw, I am using Comcast HD DVR.

Looking forward for any replies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried any other HD sourses like Bluray? does it do it with other inputs?


----------



## jyllana24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi,

Thank you for your prompt reply. I tried all sources and yet I am having the same issue. I've read some articles that Comcast have some issue with Onkyo upscaling. May be you guys have some work around with this. Again, Big thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Try over rideing the upconversion of the onkyo (just cant remeber off the top of my head how) I do beleave there is a setting in the user menu to disable it.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried a different cable as sometimes if a HDMI cable is faulty it causes sparkles on the HDTV which sounds similar to your problem?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I also vote bad HDMI cable.


----------



## jyllana24 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi thanks for the reply, I will try to buy monster cable to find out if that will be the problem. then I will let you know guys. Big thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

jyllana24 said:


> Hi thanks for the reply, I will try to buy monster cable to find out if that will be the problem. then I will let you know guys. Big thanks!


Don't do something drastic like buying a monster cable!! Stick with the much cheaper generic cables. If you have time to wait, order one from monoprice.


----------



## jyllana24 (Nov 19, 2009)

That's the one the that I am using. And also may be you guys have an idea regarding with my PS3 and 807. My 807 cannot recognize the PS3. What I can see in 807 is a blinking HDMI icon from the display panel. thanks


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

jyllana24 said:


> That's the one the that I am using. And also may be you guys have an idea regarding with my PS3 and 807. My 807 cannot recognize the PS3. What I can see in 807 is a blinking HDMI icon from the display panel. thanks


The Blinking is Hdmi Handshake , again this can be Faulty cable . had same issue With Xe1 and Genetic cables , i just changed all 3 on my system to a better cable ..


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

mechman said:


> Don't do something drastic like buying a monster cable!! Stick with the much cheaper generic cables. If you have time to wait, order one from monoprice.


I agree, don't make the mistake to purchase an overpriced Monster HDMI cable.
Blue Jeans Cable is another good cable's manufacturer with great solid products of great value.



namuk said:


> The Blinking is Hdmi Handshake , again this can be Faulty cable . had same issue With Xe1 and Genetic cables , i just changed all 3 on my system to a better cable ..


Hey, Hi namuk, nice to see you here at the Shack my friend. :wave:
* Your advice are always very sound. :T 

** And I do refer to you occasionally the people from the UK that visit us here, and need advice from a UK knowledgeable person.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

jyllana24 said:


> That's the one the that I am using. And also may be you guys have an idea regarding with my PS3 and 807. My 807 cannot recognize the PS3. What I can see in 807 is a blinking HDMI icon from the display panel. thanks


did you resolve this problem and was it the HDMI cable causing the issues?


----------



## namuk (May 27, 2008)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hey, Hi namuk, nice to see you here at the Shack my friend. :wave:
> * Your advice are always very sound. :T
> 
> ** And I do refer to you occasionally the people from the UK that visit us here, and need advice from a UK knowledgeable person.
> ...


Thanks Bob .. :wave:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

jyllana24 said:


> And also may be you guys have an idea regarding with my PS3 and 807. My 807 cannot recognize the PS3. What I can see in 807 is a blinking HDMI icon from the display panel. thanks


All right. Regarding your first original issue, and now that one, try this:

1. Under the flap door of your 807, there is a button called 'HDMI OUT', press that button until you get a picture on your screen. It should be set to 'YES', as when your TV display is connected to the HDMI OUT of your 807.

2. Also, the HDMI Audio should be set to 'OFF'. Look in the Advanced Setup in your 807's manual, near the end.

3. Also, in the Advanced Setup, you should Disable 1. Lip Sync 2. xvYCC 3. Control 4. Power Control 5. TV Control.

4. Also, you should set the Immediate Display to 'OFF'. Again, from the Advanced Setup.

5. Finally, from your PS3 audio setup menu, enable all type of audio resolution, including multichannel LPCM.
And from the video setup menu, choose the appropriate video setting.

6. Last and not least, as previously mentioned, make sure that all your HDMI cables are fully inserted into their jacks and perfectly sound.

* And don't forget to let us know how you're managing. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## brunswickdunne (Jan 26, 2010)

I have same amp and similar problem when connected to ps3 slim. Picture comes and goes and when I do get it, it will not allow hd audio. If I hook it up to tv directly is no problem. When connected through amp the hd audio options are greyed out, when direct to tv it allows me to select these opions. This is weird you would think it would be the other way around. HDMI indicator flashes on amp when there is no picture.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

A flashing screen means the devices have lost sync and are having to renegotiate over HDMI. This usually is an indication of an inadequate cable or intermittent connection somewhere in the configuration: *all* powered-on devices have to be able to talk to one another reliably in order for HDMI to "work". The most likely culprit is the cable between the receiver and the TV (or projector). Make sure you get a Category-2 certified HDMI cable. Category-1 cables and many older cables are rated only for 720p and 1080i. They can't work for 1080p except over very short distances. 1080p needs twice the bandwidth.


----------



## brunswickdunne (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Seldon thanks for your reply. All of my cables work when connected directly to TV so I think they are ok. My TV is not full 1080p but only 1080i. I have set amp to pass through ( and tried 1080i) so not to interfer with signal and I have set the ps3 to support my max (1080i) but still having problems. When I do have picture I am unable to get HD audio. It is a bit annoying considering here in Ireland they are expensive pieces of equipent. I would have loved to have just plugged it in and it worked.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

The various manufacturers do not yet have all the bugs out of their HDMI/HDCP support. It's still quite quirky, with many interaction problems. Firmware updates for receivers, players and TVs often are necessary. Some can be updated at home, while others have to be shipped to a service center.

My personal experience is with HDMI syncing with a Mitsubishi 1080p DLP projector. It does not like having to change frame rates often, since its color wheel has to change speed. Each change in frame rate causes a complete HDMI resync. Many BDs contain 24fps menus, 24fps movies and 60fps extras, which can cause problems.

I don't have a PS3: I use a (less expensive) Sherwood BDP-5004 BD player, which can be set to emit only 1080p/60, no matter what's on the disc. A combination of that and configuring the cable length setting in the projector (I'm using a 15 meter HDMI cable) seem to have eliminated the sync problems I was having. I was afraid I'd have to install an HDMI cable extender, but fortunately that wasn't necessary. They cost more than my BD player.

Make sure you have updated your PS3 to the most recent firmware. That might help. My understanding is that it can now decompress the Dolby and DTS HD audio formats to produce LPCM, among other improvements.

If all else fails, you may need to consider using component video. which supports 1080i and less with no issues. 

Sorry I can't help more.


----------



## brunswickdunne (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for your comment. Yes I think you are correct, I have updated to latest ps3 slim firmware so all I can do is hope onkyo eventually have an upgrade for it, I can do through ethernet. I dont fancy shipping amp away for a fix as that is a big convenience for a brand new amp. Thanks again for your post and If I find a fix I will post a reply.


----------

